# Циркулярная грыжа С6-Th1



## Любава (28 Май 2018)

Хочу проконсультироваться по поводу своего заболевания по заключениям обследования


----------



## La murr (29 Май 2018)

@Любава, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

